
Silicon Valley Observation: the Problem with VCs Goes Beyond the Market - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/09/silicon-valley-observation-the-problem-with-vcs-goes-beyond-the-market/
======
hristov
He started out like he was about to say something but then he drowned himself
in silicon valley business speak. See:

"With quality people at the center of the Real-time equation, the new model
for venture development is about being open and leveraging data for real time
decision making to rapidly invest and build ventures. It’s a speed game. It’s
a big opportunity. No one has cracked the code on this yet."

Hmmm ...

~~~
rizzn
When you're talking about business, sometimes it's appropriate to talk in
business-speak.

It is true, though - with innovation outpacing business much of the time,
there is truth to that. The landscapes of tech shift daily, and I don't see
many VCs with their fingers on the pulse of those shifts. Some, but not many.

~~~
akd
"Business speak" as a term doesn't mean the useful business speak of
increasing revenues, lowering costs, serving customers, pressuring suppliers,
etc. It means things like "leveraging data," "strategic synergies," etc.

